# Tree To Tree Adventures - Drone Video



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

This is from one of my "team building event" at work. We were able to spend the afternoon at "Tree to Tree" in Gaston Oregon. The weather was perfect for the event. The location has this tree obstacle course as well as zip line adventures.

The video was one of the most difficult I've even done, as I had to navigate all the wires used to hold everything in place, while keeping everyone in the video.

If you like...kinda like...liked the music...feel in a good mode, please hit the "subscribe" button on YouTube. I only have 5 (yea...5 people) following me. :whistling:


----------

